# First Boat Vancouver BC



## StephenBrooks (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all!

Joined sailnet in July and bought my first boat in Oct. It's a 71 Albin Vega 27. Planning on mooring it in a marina along the Fraser River in April. 

The project list begins with a new dodger and full awnings to keep the cabin cooler in the summer and allow for ventilation during all the raining days up here in the pacific north west. 

It may take me a bit to find my way around SailNet but so far it's been incredibly helpful...

Stephen
Vancouver


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet, Stephen. I hope you can get used to the long slog up and down the river to do some sailing....


----------



## StephenBrooks (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks

No doubt it will all be exciting, even the "slog" up and down the river. And, no doubt the excitement of that trip will wear off before too long.

Stephen


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations Stephen. We are just up the river a ways, Abbotsford area.


----------



## StephenBrooks (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you Capnblu

See you on the river.

Stephen


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

We are still on land, hoping to launch next spring. Lots left to do on my refit yet.


----------

